# Front derailleur mount (or hanger) for Cervelo RS 2008, 2011



## Bill_G (Nov 2, 2021)

I have a 2008 Cervelo RS complete bike and a 'spare' 2011 Cervelo RS frame. I need a replacement FRONT derailleur mount or hanger or bracket (not sure which name is 
correct) for the 2008 bike, and I'd like to find a 'spare' hanger for the 2011 frame. The REAR derailleur hangers are still available from Performance or Wheels Mfg., but I'm not
finding many sources for the FRONT hangers. Any other RS owners out there with any information or ideas? 

Also, just for information....both Cervelo and Wheels Mfg. say that the REAR hanger for a 2011 RS is hanger '156' but this is wrong, at least for the 2011 RS frame that I have.
My 2011 RS frame takes a '101' hanger just like the 2008 RS. Be careful out there.

Thanks in advance,

Bill_G in Baltimore


----------

